# Oberon Ipad Covers.. on sale Friday



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone!
We are releasing the Ipads on FRIDAY.. PLEASE NOTE.. YOU WILL SEE SOME THINGS ON THE WEBSITE ON THURSDAY.. BUT MUCH OF IT WILL BE UPDATES AND CHANGES (we don’t shut down the site) so don’t believe what you see until FRIDAY! Let us get the info in!

The designs we are using are as follows: WRAP AROUNDS: Tree of Life, Creek bed Maple, Roof of Heaven, Forrest, River Garden, Ave of Trees, Butterfly, Celtic Hounds, Bold Celtic, Ginkgo and Wild Rose. SINGLE PANEL: Wave, Sky Dragon, World Tree, Dragon Fly Pond

Please NOTE: We are NO LONGER DOING WINE COLORS.. we are phasing them out. The colors are going to be pretty much what you see on the Kindle page as far as choices so you get an idea but the final pieces will be up Friday.

The Buttons are on the same as the Kindle DX and also the covers will be priced at 130.00 (the same as the Kindle DX). If you have questions let me know and remember the final selections are THIS FRIDAY

Thanks everyone for waiting and ENJOY


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update, can't wait!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks very much! Looking forward to it.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Will the cases be able to act as a stand for the iPad in either portrait or landscape orientation? I think that's something most iPad users are going to need in our cases!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay! Roof of Heaven, thanks for letting us know.
Looking forward to Friday.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

yes.. I own an Ipad and can't imagine not having that capability! .. a little like we did with the DX but with stability to handle the weight


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> yes.. I own an Ipad and can't imagine not having that capability! .. a little like we did with the DX but with stability to handle the weight


Could you give us an idea of how much the covers weigh in ounces? I have a Dragonfly Pond case for my K2 and noticed how much more it weighs compared to other cases.

Best Wishes!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

IM sorry I really have no idea what the weight is.. I would imagine around what the DX case is


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Your website isn't exactly iPad friendly, do you think you could post a link come friday?  I was just trying to view the kindle covers from my iPad and couldn't.  The pop up selection button for ereaders won't come up for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Perhaps the ipad isn't very Oberon Designs friendly?  Have never had a problem seeing the pics with my laptops.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Did I say I had a problem seeing pics?  Because I could have sworn I was fairly specific in my reasonable request of a vendor who is selling iPad covers.  But thanks for reminding me to avoid iPad discussions on this board, it had slipped my mind how snarky people get here over iPad.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot wait to see them.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Could you give us an idea of how much the covers weigh in ounces? I have a Dragonfly Pond case for my K2 and noticed how much more it weighs compared to other cases.
> 
> Best Wishes!


I know at some point a bunch of us weighed K2 covers and even allowing for differences in scales, the Oberon covers were both the heaviest across the board and had the largest variance between weights. I assumed it was that lovely thick leather, which might not be the most consistent material out there. It's a tradeoff.

I know my K2 Dragonfly pond was over 9 ounces, just barely under the weight of the K2 itself. I'd imagine the iPad (and DX) are going to be at least twice that weight, given that they're about twice the size.

As for businesses and websites, one of the first things you learn in web marketing these days is to make sure your website is as consumer friendly as possible. If you're marketing to iPad (or iPhone) owners, that means making sure your site is compatible with the basic browsers and tools out there. I know when I did photography, I had a non Flash version of my site for those who couldn't or didn't want to use Flash, and I heard regularly from people who appreciated that when most of the competition didn't do the same. You also end up having to test on IE, Firefox, Safari, and Chrome nowadays. It's just basic common business sense, and KindleChickie's right, that's something that should be considered. Noreve's site is another one that's pretty incompatible with the iPad. LOL


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Perhaps the ipad isn't very Oberon Designs friendly? Have never had a problem seeing the pics with my laptops.


I have no problem at all viewing any of the pics on the Oberon website on my iPad.

It doesn't seem any different than looking at them on my MacBook.

(would it matter how many gb your iPad was? mine is 64gb; forgive me if this is a stupid question, but I don't understand all that kind of stuff; I rely on my brother for that, and he's not around right now to ask.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> Your website isn't exactly iPad friendly, do you think you could post a link come friday? I was just trying to view the kindle covers from my iPad and couldn't. The pop up selection button for ereaders won't come up for me.


I have that happen on my phone from time to time. If you go into the journals, then try the ereader link, it should work.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

I am looking at the images on my Ipad right now, I am having no issues.. we are sorry but we dont' make just Ipad covers, we are small family company and we do have a website designed by someone locally. The Ipad link does not even exist right now but I am hoping you will be able to see them as soon as we have them.. 

I will let you all know and also PLEASE WATCH THE VIDEO (I will post a link to that as well) this will show you how to insert your Ipad, the corners are very tight to make sure there is NO slippage.. but there is a way they pad needs to be inserted to make it easier 

(Its not up yet but I will post a link when it is)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> I am looking at the images on my Ipad right now, I am having no issues.. we are sorry but we dont' make just Ipad covers, we are small family company and we do have a website designed by someone locally. The Ipad link does not even exist right now but I am hoping you will be able to see them as soon as we have them..
> 
> I will let you all know and also PLEASE WATCH THE VIDEO (I will post a link to that as well) this will show you how to insert your Ipad, the corners are very tight to make sure there is NO slippage.. but there is a way they pad needs to be inserted to make it easier
> 
> (Its not up yet but I will post a link when it is)


I cannot wait for the Link.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Posted on Oberon Design's Facebook page two hours ago:

"COUNTDOWN TIME FOR IPAD COVERS.. Working tonight.. Should be ready in the morning,, keep you posted!!"

Best Wishes!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol.. Yep I recognize it  I posted it


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Apple could be a little more user friendly by having a full selection of ipads in stock in each store.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ipad covers are almost all up.  Looks much like the dx covers.
Paula ny


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Ipad covers are almost all up. Looks much like the dx covers.
> Paula ny


Of course the one I'm waiting for isn't up yet....


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

You guys make such nice stuff. Please give us the option to not use the current bungie closure system in the future.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

They are all ready to order which one is it?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope you guys sell a zillion of these! =)


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

All covers are ready to order. A few images are missing but dont wait since we are getting swamped. The lack of image does not affect your order.. Also check out the video... Lots of details

http://www.oberondesign.com/iPadvid01.php


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Jeff we do too.. Check your FB email..


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I just ordered. Crossing my fingers it will fit in my Borsa Bella. 
Now that I have decided on a cover I guess it's time to get a skin......


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

It just struck me as funny that we're all covering up the beautiful design Apple worked so hard on.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

More like protecting it


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I ordered one last night - Creekbend Maple in Saddle.  I never ordered an Oberon cover for my Kindle 1, but now that I have an iPad, I figured it was time.  I keep my iPad at home, so it will be a privately-enjoyed luxury.


----------



## Carmyn (Mar 27, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Please NOTE: We are NO LONGER DOING WINE COLORS.. we are phasing them out. The colors are going to be pretty much what you see on the Kindle page as far as choices so you get an idea but the final pieces will be up Friday.


Oh no! Is it too late to order anything in wine? I was going to order a Kindle2 cover in wine for a dear friend. She loves that deep, rich color.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> Did I say I had a problem seeing pics? Because I could have sworn I was fairly specific in my reasonable request of a vendor who is selling iPad covers.


Everyone, KindleChickie was having problems with the menu, not the pictures. I just looked at the site on my iPad, and the first time I tried to look at the eReader popout menu, it didn't work for me, either. But I clicked on a different popout menu, which worked, and then the eReader popout worked. Not sure why that was....

The Oberon covers are so beautiful...wish I liked the corners (I'm a velcro gal on my K1). I'm glad that they're going over so well, Oberon is a great company!

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the Oberon cases and have several, but I am really looking for an iPad case that allows me to adjust the angle of the iPad in both vertical and horizontal positions. I have a huge problem with glare. Never had that problem with my Kindle, so the Oberon cases were perfect for me and my Kindle. 

I have the Apple iPad case and hate it. Somewhere out there is the perfect iPad case... I just haven't found it yet.


P.S. What does "snarky" mean?


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Snarky means sarcastic   ... 

You may be able to order the K2 case in wine. We will continue it on the products we have until we run out but I would not wait

as far as Velcro you do not want an ipad in Velcro.. They are heavy compared to kindle. We want to protect your investment


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

GinnyB, check out the antiglare screen protector from powersupportusa.com  
I have one on mine and it cuts down glare substantially!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> GinnyB, check out the antiglare screen protector from powersupportusa.com
> I have one on mine and it cuts down glare substantially!
> 
> Thanks! Glare is especially bad at my kitchen table. I like to use it there. I prop it up on salt shakers, or napkins -- just so the overhead light glare goes away. Grrrr...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> as far as Velcro you do not want an ipad in Velcro.. They are heavy compared to kindle. We want to protect your investment


Oh, I absolutely realize that, and I appreciate that....but it doesn't change my feeling about the way the corners look. I wish that you could find an alternative to the corners that you do--some kind of frame, like some companies do. But I'm in the minority, based on the Kindle discussions and the posts here , so that's all right. I have my four Oberon pieces, I'll have to settle for that!  And enjoy my fellow iPadders' Oberons!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> P.S. What does "snarky" mean?


GinnyB,

You need to download the free app called Dictionary.com. It is a huge Random House Unabridged dictionary and thesaurus for the iPad. Very easy to use and I think some of the Words With Friends users have it for reference. I still haven't come across any words that are not listed in there yet.

(Sorry for being OT.) 

Best Wishes!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merriam-Webster definition:

"Main Entry: snarky 
Pronunciation: \ˈsnär-kē\
Function: adjective
Etymology: dial. snark to annoy, perhaps alteration of nark to irritate
Date: 1906
1 : crotchety, snappish
2 : sarcastic, impertinent, or irreverent in tone or manner <snarky lyrics>
- snark·i·ly \-kə-lē\ adverb"

Not all sarcasm is snarky.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I am a somewhat snarky person  

My cover shipped from Oberon Friday.  I'll be tackling my UPS guy Tuesday morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, sixnsolid!!  Can't wait to see it!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> I am a somewhat snarky person
> 
> My cover shipped from Oberon Friday. I'll be tackling my UPS guy Tuesday morning


Congrats! Take a lot of pictures and give us all a review! Can hardly wait!

Best Wishes!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I just ordered Creekbed Maple.  I had my kindle cover (forest) at the baseball field this weekend.  It's a great product.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> GinnyB,
> 
> You need to download the free app called Dictionary.com. It is a huge Random House Unabridged dictionary and thesaurus for the iPad. Very easy to use and I think some of the Words With Friends users have it for reference. I still haven't come across any words that are not listed in there yet.
> 
> ...


I was just wondering if SNARKY meant something special. I figured it wasn't really a compliment given the rest of the message. I'll have to "get with it" in the vernacular though. I'll go get that dictionary.


----------

